

Top Java IDE Keyboard Shortcuts for Eclipse, IntelliJ IDEA and NetBeans - mikojava
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/top-java-ide-keyboard-shortcuts-for-eclipse-intellij-idea-netbeans/

======
markitexture
It also covers Windows and Mac OS X shortcuts for all 3 IDEs.

